# Software de previsão



## ferpimta (3 Ago 2015 às 19:23)

Procuro um software que após inserção de dados climatéricos (temperatura, pressão, vento, etc.) possibilite verificar a previsão para os próximos dias.


----------



## Orion (3 Ago 2015 às 19:36)

ferpimta disse:


> Procuro um software que após inserção de dados climatéricos (temperatura, pressão, vento, etc.) possibilite verificar a previsão para os próximos dias.



Tens um supercomputador? É que para a previsão do tempo, a sério, é preciso.

Ainda assim, uma pesquisa breve pela 'net indica o WRF como descarregável:

http://www.wrf-model.org/users/users.php

http://www2.mmm.ucar.edu/wrf/users/

Ao que parece disponibiliza aquilo que queres:

- Meteorological investigations
- Real-time NWP
*- Idealized atmospheric simulations*
- Data assimilation studies and development
- Coupling with other earth system models
- Modeling and model use instruction and training

Mais não posso adiantar porque nunca experimentei.


----------



## JTavares (3 Ago 2015 às 20:15)

Esse software dá para modelar para a nossa localidade? Isso era interessante.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2015 às 21:08)

WXSim. Mas tem uma configuração complexa e necessita de um "stream" de dados de uma estação meteorológica. E é pago.


----------

